# How much Everclear to raise ABV



## Sammyk (Jun 6, 2013)

How much Everclear to raise 6 gallons of wine 1%? Tried Pearson's Square but could not figure it out?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

why not trust your taste buds....add a little and taste, add a little and taste till you get it where you want.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 6, 2013)

About 23 ml should do it. (assuming that you are pulling off 23ml of wine first)


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 6, 2013)

A little over 3/4 oz, right? That does not seem like enough for 6 gallons. I don't know that is why I asked


----------



## Deezil (Jun 6, 2013)

6 gallons of wine @ what % ABV?


----------



## JohnT (Jun 6, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> A little over 3/4 oz, right? That does not seem like enough for 6 gallons. I don't know that is why I asked


 

OK, 

6 gallons = 22.712 liters 
1% of 22 liters = .22712 liters or 22.7 CENTILITERS. my bad..


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 6, 2013)

According to the winemakers tool box app I have on the phone, you would need .277 liters of 95% everclear to take 22.7 liters of wine (6 gallon) at 12% to 13%. According to http://www.thecalculatorsite.com/conversions/liquidvolume.php you would need *9.3664842884105 oz.*


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 6, 2013)

The wine is 8.9 ABV. I would like to get it to at least 10% for longer storage. It is the coconut from Cornucopia, a mist type wine. Missed my target SG. It smells and tastes great but a little too sweet after the fpack. I thought the Everclear would boost the ABV, lighten the sweetness some but not change the flavor.


----------



## Deezil (Jun 6, 2013)

This is for 151... 191 would take less, can rework the numbers







A = Wine, ABV 9%
B = Everclear, 75%
C = Final ABV, 10%

D = Wine by 'parts'
E = Everclear by 'parts'

C - A = E
B - C = D

10 - 9 = 1
75 - 10 = 65

65 parts wine, 1 parts everclear

65 + 1 = 66 total parts
1/66 = 1.51% everclear
65/66 = 98.48 % wine

98.48 % = 6 gallons of wine
6 gallons x 5 bottles per gallon = 30

*BottlesFortifier = [%Fortifer * (BottlesWine / %Wine)]*
Fortifier = [1.51 * (30/98.48)]

*0.45* bottle (fifth) of 75% Everclear to reach 10% from 9%


Basically, add 375ml of Everclear and it should be above 10% ABV[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 6, 2013)

Have not bought the Everclear yet.


----------



## saramc (Jun 7, 2013)

Handy tool here, http://www.winebusiness.com/tools/?go=winemaking.calc&sid=7


----------

